# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Праздник на любой вкус и аудиторию > Тематические праздники >  Помогите с фишкой корпоратива в стиле "Казино"

## Джул

сценарий сбит, но чего то не хватает, конкурсов каких то, если учитывать год кролика. Решили назвать "Казино Плей бой", но чтоб все было в рамках приличия..вот , голову сломала... :Blink:

----------


## dylodela

ГАНГСТЕР - ПАТИ
Звук полицейской стрельбы. 
Ведущий Да не переживайте вы! Это братья Джо и Смит спешат к нам на праздник! Они не успели приобрести подарок , поэтому заглянули в банк , чтобы подзатариться наличностью! Скоро они к нам присоединятся! А пока они отсутствуют, хочу поприветствовать вас в нашем небольшом гангстерском ресторанчике. Как вы понимаете, сейчас на дворе 20 годы прошлого столетия. Сухой закон в силе! Поэтому мы можем предложить вам только слабосогревающие напитки! Но, господа , мы сделаем все возможное , чтобы вы не замерзли! Попробуйте наши настойки от злого полицейского глаза, и микстуру против шальной пули! А может быть вы сами придумаете , что-нибудь этакое, высоко питательное, но мало сногсшибательное!
Действовать будем конспиративно, и в темноте! Представители всех кланов, покажите мне свои руки! Потому, что у настоящего бармена должны всегда быть чистые руки и трезвая голова! А Вот ингредиенты для коктейля! 
Выбрать по одному игроку от команды. Он с завязанными глазами составляет коктейль, потом команда из соломинок его выпивает на скорость!
1 . КОНКУРС «КОКТЕЙЛЬ» СТАКАНЫ. НАПИТКИ, СОЛОМИНКИ
Стрельба . фонограмма
Ведущий – Так! Это, по-моему, вернулись братья Болоньезе!, и не с пустыми руками!
Братья Джо и Смит – Привет вам, могущественные кланы всего света ! Да благословит вас великий Дон Карлеоне! Мы серьезные гангстеры и поэтому пришли к вам не с пустыми руками, в этом мешке солидная сумма, которой мы готовы поделиться с братьями по ремеслу и духу! Мировая мафия прислала вам задания, и лучшие из лучших, кто с ними справиться получать кое-что на развитие своего нелегкого бизнеса!
КОНКУРС «ФАНТЫ» (задание на этот конкурс выдается за час до мероприятия, чтобы команды придумали соперникам задание) Итог подводят сами братья, - кому они дают деньги! После этого конкурса в зал врывается полиция для проверки паспортов.
(шапка с заданиями)
Ведущий – Да замечательный налетик мы с вами пережили! Я бы со своим темпераментом задала этим полицменам пару – тройку горячих очередей из пулемета! Так!! А каким оружием владеют наши кланы? Прекрасно! Ну , и как поведет себя ваше оружие в уличной перестрелке? Не знаете! Не беда сейчас проверим! 
2 . КОНКУРС  «ЗАМОЧИ»
(4 таза, 4 свечи, 4 коробка спичек, мел) Один поджигающий, остальные стреляющие.
Ведущий – Джони, Смитти, помните, как вы отдыхали на Таити после того, как взяли банк в Чикаго?
Братья – О, это было незабываемое время!!!!
Ведущий – И как вы развлекались с девочками в бунгало на берегу океана тоже помните?
Другой - О, это было незабываемое время!!!!
Ведущий – и как вы проболтались им под пьяную лавочку о происхождении денег на шикарный отдых ? 
Братья – Язык наш – враг наш!
Ведущий – Болтун – находка для полицейского шпиона! Ну, вы за свой язык понесли достойное наказание!
Братья – Да три года на нарах!
Братья - О, это было незабываемое время!!!!
Ведущий – Мы будем учиться на чужих, точнее на ваших ошибках. Чтобы язык не вовремя не болтался за зубами, попробуем его немного размять!
3. КОНКУРС – «СКОРОГОВОРКИ» 
Ведущий – Представители всех кланов предъявите ваши языки, ибо язык у настоящего гангстера должен быть чист и короток в длину, дабы его не укоротили ваши подельники!
Выбрать 4 на конкурс
Ведущий – Господа, гангстеры, время нынче неспокойное, то и дело мы слышим о полицейских засадах, и беспределе чиновников!
Братья -  А вы знаете, как доблестно отстреливались наши братья на прошлой неделе? Не знаете? Да в принципе это не проблема, мы сейчас все подробно распишем!
Ведущий – Не стоит напрягаться после столь бурной перестрелки, отдохните! Тем более ваша новость уже не пахнет свежестью! Кланы сами расскажут , как все было на самом деле!
4. КОНКУРС «АКТЕРСКОГО МАСТЕРСТВА»
Ведущий  - Уважаемые гангстеры всех кланов и семей, надеюсь, что наша сегодняшняя сходка останется в тайне и ни один длинный язык не проболтается о том, что сегодня было. Давайте же поклянемся самой страшной клятвой мировой мафии, а она как известно – бессмертна и у нее длинные руки!!
Повернитесь все к священной черной карте! И повторяйте за мной! « Мы мафиозные кланы всех времен и народов, вступая на скользкий путь разборок и криминала, клянемся духу великого дона Карлеоне не свернуть, не отступить, высоко неся наши томпсоны  во имя процветания мафии на всей земле! Клянемся! Клянемся ! Клянемся! 
КНОПКА

----------

syaonka (20.08.2018)

----------


## dylodela

КАЗИНО «ЧИКАГО»
При входе в зал все участники получают карту. У каждой команде своя масть.  У ведущего тоже колода. 
За победу в конкурсе - доллар
2 КОЛОДЫ КАРТ ПО 56 карт
Ведущий – привет всем мафиозным кланам и преступным группировкам! Сегодня вы шикарные , улетные, отпадные, в общем ничего себе, приглашаетесь на открытие нового супер-пупер казино «Чикаго»! Сегодня нам любезно согласились оказать спонсорскую поддержку – Сицилийская семья Дона Убиванто, японский банк «Фиг вам» и солнцевская преступная группировка. Мы ни у кого не спрашиваем ни имен ни кличек, все вы закодированы картой, которую получили при входе!
Всего в презентации заведения участвуют 4 подпольных пиар-агентства – (представить)
Ну что ж приступим к раскрутке нашего крутого казино! И первое, что нужно сделать – это сочинить слоган. Отметая все стандарты и развивая нестандартное мышление. Ваша задача продолжить известное стихотворение не в рифму, и близко к нашей теме! Например, так, - Наша Таня громко  плачет, уронила в речку – гранатомет,
Ну, начнем – Я люблю свою лошадку, расчешу ей шерстку гладко, гребешком приглажу хвостик и ….
- Уронили Мишку на пол, оторвали Мишке лапу, все равно его не брошу, потому что,,,,.
- Идет бычок, качается, вздыхает на ходу , ох доска кончается, сейчас …..
- Зайку бросила хозяйка, под дождем остался зайка, со скамейки слезть не смог …
Прекрасно все пиар агентства справились с заданием!  С нестандартным мышлением все в порядке, можно приступать к сочинению слогана. Кто в стихах не бе ни ме  - сочиняйте буриме! С помощью тех слов, которые имеются в ваших листах – сочинить рекламный слоган нашего казино!
А трудится над этим будут – (  тащат 4 карты  ).
Клубиться – забыться
Придешь – найдешь
Вот – улет
Пока наш поэты ловят музу за хвост, мы немного разомнемся,  - изобразить жест победы, и рога домашнего животного… замечательно…. А теперь правой тянем гудок электропоезда, и громко провозглашаем ЕС! А теперь покажем жест хорошего настроения.
1 БУРИМЕ  _  ЛИСТЫ БУМАГИ С ГОТОВЫМИ РИФМАМИ 
Итак, все 4 пиар компании – умеют работать в любых условиях, поэтому пора сочинить логотип нашего казино. Работа творческая, трудная, но гангстеры трудностей не боятся! 
На листах ватмана есть заготовки, которые надо превратить в логотип «Чикаго» Надевайте будущий проект и начинайте творить!
2 ЛОГОТИП – 4 ВАТМАНА С ДЫРКАМИ ДЛЯ РУК
Продолжаем раскрутку нашего казино. А на какой модели авто не стыдно гангстеру припарковаться к заведению? Да действитель, то что вы сейчас назвали – в моде! 
По одному участнику от команды ( 4 карты ) – Игра «Мой автомобиль»
3 МОЙ АВТОМОБИЛЬ (без реквизита)
Ну, а теперь наше казино начинает нормальную работу. Помните, как мы с доном  Андриано, однажды брали банк ?!  не повезло тогда! наш главный полицейский, стоял неподалеку и мы не могли выти с честно награбленным! Эх, если бы погасить этот фонарь, свет от которого падал на «черный» ход. Вот тогда та нам и помогло наше умение метко стрелять.
- Так может проверим, насколько крепка рука и остр глаз у тех, кто нынче с нами?
5 КОНКУРС «СТРЕЛЬБА» - 36 ШАРОВ, 2 ДАРТСА, 2 СТЕНДА
Начинаем развлекаться на полную катушку! Самое популярное шоу в казино «Чикаго» - тараканьи бега.  Тараканы получают имена.
По одному человеку от команды. КАРТЫ ИЗ КОЛОДЫ
6 ТАРАКАНЬИ БЕГА – 4 ПАЛКИ и 4 ФАНТИКА
Слышали про одноглазого Билли из клана Дона Бурбонне? Он мог любую монету по звуку определить! Приложит ухо к сейфу и сразу скажет общую сумму. Мы от вас таких чудес не требуем, просто проверим ваш фарт! 
По одному человеку от команды. Карты из колоды
7 МОНЕТА НА ЗВУК.  ЖЕЛЕЗНЫЙ ПОДНОС, МЕЛОЧЬ
Хочу сообщить вам прискорбную новость, вчера семья Дона Маскарпоне взяла банк, при погоне младший из братьев Джовани попался в лапы полиции. По законам мафии мы должны за него отомстить – омерта – круговая порука.
Один за всех и все за одного! 4 семьи могут гулять сейчас в казино по своему усмотрению, и даже танцевать, но как только – я даю команду, семья должна это выполнить неукоснительно и быстро!
8 ОМЕРТА. Встать по росту, встать треугольником, квадратом, буквой п ….. (без реквизита)
Ну, а теперь по законам жанра – в казино надо сорвать джек-пот! Джек-пот находится вот в этом конверте. Конверт…письмо….что надо сделать, чтобы получить письмо?? Правильно! Станцевать! А танцевать за свои семьи будет _______ ( выбор карты ) 
9 По одному от клана.  ТРИ МУЗЫКИ разного плана – цыганская мафия - цыганочка, русская мафия - барыня, латиноамериканская мафия - Макарена
Лучшего определит наш главный мафиозный клан _____(оргии)
Самое главное в казино «Чикаго» - зажечь всех присутствующих. Наши семьи это сделали, поэтому мы приглашаем всех для того, чтобы оторваться и поразвлекаться, пока нас всех не замела полиция!

----------


## dylodela

Взять кассу
Станции
1. Контрабандный товар. – Слова на букву К. Выдавать в течении 5 сек новое слово, за каждое 2 см.
2. Высшая математика мафии. - Задача. Изначально 70 см, за 20 сек раздумий, убавляется по 10 см. «Дон Карлеоне выпивает кадку вина за 16 дней. Вместе с женой за – 10 дней. За сколько выпьет кадку его жена? Время пошло!»
3. «Наружка» - Как вы сюда добрались!? Вас ни кто не видел? Слежки не было?  Как вы не внимательны! Впрочем, сейчас проверим – 10 вопросов из жизни лагеря – за каждый правильный ответ – 2 см
4. Озу – Или КОДЫ ШИФРЫ ЯВКИ – Как ты думаешь, сколько слов из текста , который я сейчас прочитаю , ты сможешь воспроизвести? Ну вот потренировались! Ты вполне можешь передавать ценную информацию в другие кланы! Теперь пришло время работать на результат! За каждое воспризведенное слово – 2 см
5. Казино «13 шишек» - изначально на кону – 70 см. за каждую проигранную партию минус 10см. Правила - Орг начинает брать шишки. Взявший последнюю проигрывает. Можно брать 1, 2, или 3 шишки за один раз.
6 Лови баксы. У орга комки бумаги ( 10 штук)  это баксы. У игрока мусорка, он ловит баксы, за каждый  -  2 см.
7 Точно в цель или в десяточку!  Типа игры в классики, на земле расчерчен маршрут , если коробочка попадает в круг , команде плюс 2 см, если останавливается на черте -минус 2 см.

----------


## Светка- пипетка

есть такой конкурс для желающих рискнуть и увеличить свой капитал в 10 раз, либо потерять всё. Для этого вызываются 10 человек, у которых есть купюра 100 руб, номера купюр и имя игрока записыватся и сдаются ведущему, тот, у кого цифры номера в сумме набрали большее число, забирает весь прикуп и увеличивает свою сумму в 10 раз,всем остальным поощрительный приз!

----------


## Тимофеева

Не моё было где то на форуме, но так как по теме подходит выложу сюда:
 «КАЗИНО»:

 Мы приглашаем вас в необычное казино! И пусть оно виртуальное, но адреналин, призы, эмоции,- все настоящее!
Давайте же определим для начала, кого в вашей компании больше всего любят деньги! 

Игра-манок «Мешок денег».
В небольшом мешке у ведущей купюры-сувениры (мы покупали сувениры-доллары) и просто чистые листы бумаги такой же формы, как и купюры. Ведущая проходит мимо игроков несколько раз, и предлагает каждому за один раз достать только одну купюру. Далее подводим итог, тот ,у кого оказались купюры, а не листы, выходит на игровую площадку. Игроки и те, кто остались за столом, должны разделиться поровну. Если у вас остался «лишний игрок», дайте ему задание помогать вам в проведении игры, следить за тем, «не мухлюют ли» игроки!

«Казино»
Игроки, которые остались за столом получают конверты. У каждого в конверте есть следующие предметы:
- игральные карты достоинством от 2 до 10 (т.е.без дам ,валетов, королей, тузов) в разном количестве ( у нескольких игроков сумма цифр всех карт составляет 17); 
- квадраты из цветной бумаги разных цветов ( у нескольких игроков квадраты зеленого цвета);
-листы с любыми цифрами ( у одного или нескольких игроков с цифрой 7);
-листы с любыми рисунками (у одного или нескольких игроков с изображением вишни);
-у одного игрока карточка с изображением подковы. 
Мы всегда следим за тем, чтобы каждый конверт в какой-либо номинации был выигрышным, чтобы в процессе игр никто не огорчался.

Игроки, стоящие в зале, выбирают из людей, сидящих за столом пару. Начинается игра. После розыгрыша каждой номинации игроки меняют пары, чтобы сохранить интригу, кто выиграет суперприз.

Ведущая:
1.Послушайте музыкальный отрывок. Скажите или пропойте, сколько лет исполнилась нашей имениннице? (Звучит музыкальный отрывок «Чайф»-17 лет.)
Уважаемые игроки за столом, посмотрите, у кого сумма всех карт составляет 17?
Кто играл в паре с ними? (Выигравшие номинацию получают по монете- шоколад в золотой фольге).
2. О какой сумме денег поется в следующем отрывке? ( Звучит отрывок из песни «Я убью тебя, лодочник»- «…семь рубликов дал…») Те, у кого сыграла цифра 7, получают по монете.
3.Теперь определимся с цветом. (Музыкальный отрывок «Трава у дома» , выигрывает зеленый цвет, раздаем монеты)
4.Игра с картинками. ( «Поспели вишни в саду у дяди Вани». Выигрывают вишни)
5. Ну а теперь найдем самого удачливого среди вас! («Поцелуй меня удача» .) Тот, у кого оказалась подкова и тот кто играл с ним в паре объявляются самыми удачливыми, получают по золотой монете, небольшому призу.

Теперь подсчитайте, сколько монет собрал каждый из вас? Подводятся итоги игры. Награждаются победители.

----------


## Тимофеева

И еще один конкурс называется "Казино",тоже вычитала на форуме спасибо автору.
Итак, Уважаемые Дамы и Господа! Только сегодня и только для Вас открывает двери наше Казино! 
Первыми я сюда попрошу выйти Вальтов! (в зависимости от кол-ва народа 2 или 4 ) Вальты у нас будут играть в кости! Вот вам кости(грецкие орехи) , покажите нам свою силу и расколите орехи на скорость! Делайте ставки Дамы и Господа!
Выбираем победителя. запомните это наш козырный валет! 
А теперь мне нужны Дамы.Полюбуйтесь на наших Дам! Они буду играть в рулетку в нашем Казино! а играть будут таким образом - мы будем измерять объем груди наших Дам (достаем сантиметр). обмеряем)) определяем козырную Даму.
Следующие в нашем Казино выступают Короли( все сразу начинают спрашивать что же измерять начнут у них)
Короли будут играть в бильярд. (привязываются шары на левую ногу, кто вперед у противника лопнет шар, сохранив свой)Выбираем козырного Короля
А теперь Тузы! Тузы будут играть в автоматы! (две стеклянные банки с деньгами) Нашим Тузам нужно определить сумму наличности в автомате, не вскрывая его!кто ближе угадал, тот и Козырь.
Итак, Дамы и Господа! Посмотрите на наших козырей! А сейчас мы выберем среди них Джокера! Козыри у нас будут срывать банк! Кто принесет больше добычи в свою ячейку с присутствующих здесь гостей! (сумки считаются за один предмет, со стола ничего не носить, украшения по желанию гостей. Был случай, когда муж с жены все золото снял, а потом одного колечка недосчитались.. мдааа..в ход идут туфли, галстуки, ремни, и т.д.)
Подсчитываем с гостями количество награбленного, определяем джокера, награждаем участников. Минут 15-20 времени занимает и охватывает большой объем гостей. Это один из вариантов Казино, с Дамами проводили потом разные вариации

----------

Танюха Ник. (13.12.2016)

----------


## Iloncik

в нашей программе был  конкурс "медвежатники" это те , которые взламывают  сейфы.
 в 1 задании 2-3 игрока искали  подходящий ключ к замку( у каждого свой, а ключи в общей куче)
в 2 задании надо было "вытрясти  на скорость мелочь  из копилки (делали  из металлической кофейной банки с прорезанным  по шире отверстием)
 ещё угадывали на  ощупь и даже "на  запах" номинал  купюр. Пускали  деньги  на  ветер(2 компании по 3 игрока дули на купюры)
делали  вертикальное табло с вращающимися картами, где были только картинки и надо  было на удачу  открыть  пару в масть.

----------


## забота

Ребята, большое спасибо за идеи. Я готовлю сценарий корпоративной вечеринки ко Дню медика. Решила, что проведу в стиле Казино или Мафии. Поделю их на кланы по картам, где тузы будут самыми главными. Так, возможно, сотрется разница в должностях. Может главврач будет без карты просто Крестным отцом. Не знаю, правильно ли я делаю, но хочется чего-то не избитого. А в инете все сценарии похожи. Может у кого-нибудь есть мысли в этом направлении?

----------


## Стэллочка

> Ребята, большое спасибо за идеи. Я готовлю сценарий корпоративной вечеринки ко Дню медика. Решила, что проведу в стиле Казино или Мафии. Поделю их на кланы по картам, где тузы будут самыми главными. Так, возможно, сотрется разница в должностях. Может главврач будет без карты просто Крестным отцом. Не знаю, правильно ли я делаю, но хочется чего-то не избитого. А в инете все сценарии похожи. Может у кого-нибудь есть мысли в этом направлении?


Прикольная темя для корпоратива у врачей)) что навеяло?  у меня только ассоциации -крылатая фраза "мафия бессмертна", про убийц в белых халатах -я молчу!!! Сделай главврача ДонБОЛИТ, медсестер-"крестными дамами" с красными крестами на шляпках и медицинских перчатках белого цвета. В зоне "велком" поставь санитаров в черных очках для "осмотра", пусть прививают от хандры и скуки-горячительными напитками))) в-общем, нужно изучить специфику работников мед.учреждений и "плясать" от этого))

----------


## забота

[QUOTE=Стэллочка;4399342]Прикольная темя для корпоратива у врачей)) что навеяло?  

Навеяла именно это: "помогите с фишкой на корпоративе в стиле казино". Пересмотрела массу сценариев по медикам. Что там говорить. Все одинаковое, давно уже все проведено до меня. Не хочется повторяться. А тут тема, да еще материал хороший для игровой программы. Порылась немного в сети. Кое-что нарыла. Но вот таких идей еще не видела. Огромное спасибо!

----------


## Margoritka

А как насчет такой фишки: http://attraktions.by/attraktsiony/igra-mafia-247 это игра мафия на корпоратив, очень интересны вышло бы. И в тему казино вписывается очень даже органично :)

----------


## Смоляниова2

интересная тема. прописываюсь, боюсь потерять

----------

